# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Vos impressions sur ce forum

## parp1

Bien le bonjour a vous qui faites du traitement d'image plus ou moins pouss.
Je me permet de poster ce sujet car aprs quelque semaines d'existence j'aimerai avoir votre impression sur ce forum.

Je ne vous cache pas que je venais avant dans la section Algo a la recherche du moindre defi avec le tag [Image]. Eh oui, je n'ai jamais eu de cours d'algo faut dire que je n'ai pas un pass d'informatitien. Cependant j'ai une licence en traitement d'image et n'en faisant plus, j'arrive a maintenir un niveau minimum grace a ce forum.

Voila c'tait juste un clin d'oeil  ce sous Forum car il tait temps qu'il arrive... 

Merci au modrateurs.

----------


## larimoise

Salut,
je trouve que c'est trs bien d'avoir crer ce sous forum, je suis certaine que beaucoup de nouveaux membres vont se joindre  DVP, pour rsoudre leurs problmes en traitement d'images.

Moi je dis  ::lahola::

----------


## pseudocode

Hello tout le monde,

Effectivment, il tait temps qu'il y ait un forum rien que pour le Traitement d'images... On commencait a envahir le forum gnral et les matheux, amateurs de la theorie des graphes, n'aimaient pas ca.  ::aie::  

Vive les images, vive les bidouilles et vive les ptits bouts de code tout moches.  ::king::

----------


## Orus

avec l'explosion des images de toutes sortes (tlphones portables, webcam, ...)
on comprend que le domaine ait de plus en plus d'ampleur  ::): 

en tout cas c'est apprciable de trouver autant d'aide ici, car c'est un domaine assez vaste et pas toujours vident  ::):

----------


## poukill

C'est une discipline  part entire!
Elle a vraiment se place dans le forum.
Nombreux sont les gens  poster qui dbutent en traitement d'image, un peu d'aide leur fera du bien, c'est sr !  :;):

----------


## parp1

Apres quelques reponses donne sur le forum, j'ai souvent demander a ce que l'on joigne ou mette un lien sur une image en question. Pourqoi ne pas en faire une regle de ce forum?

Parce que :

"Je veux faire ca, de facon automatique, avec tel parametre." Si on ne joins pas une image ca du chinois pour moi...

----------


## vincho

C'est beau d'avoir plein d'algos et de librairies mais sans les bases thoriques, on ne peut les exploiter efficacement.
Voil le lien de rfrence:
http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~bloch/P6Image/IMA-prog.html
Il y a plein de cours.

----------


## vodiem

je dcouvre le forum,
je ne travaille pas dans le domaine mais cela m'interesse beaucoup.
j'ai beaucoup  apprendre et je suis vraiment content de trouver enfin un endroit centralisateur d'informations sur le sujet.

je suis d'accord avec vincho, pour ceux qui s'interesse comme moi par passion c'est pas facile de savoir par o commencer et des cours sont indispensable pour avoir ne serait ce qu'une notion du vocabulaire employ.
je pense qu'il faudra aussi une faq ddi.

personnellement j'ai commenc par comprendre la notion de pixel: sa dfinition dans l'univers RVB, puis CMYB, TSL, XYZ, Lab... et j'en passe.
et surtout leur diffrence et utilit. les formats d'images, les compressions PCX, TIFF, GIF, JPG ... ( l'poque c'tait pas aussi facile de les charger...  :;):  )
les rsolutions, les trames ... avant de comprendre les notions de lumire, contraste, flou...
a developper les codes... les recherches sont fastudieuses.
comme le dit poukill c'est un domaine  part entire.
et je parle mme pas de reconnaissance de forme, de filtre ...
toute ces notions de base ne sont pas encore accessible ou centralis sur developpez.

mais dj avoir des spcialistes  qui parler c'est dj norme.
merci.

----------


## millie

Je rappelle dans ce cas qu'ils existent un certain nombre de cours sur le traitement des images sur developpez.com :

Introduction au traitement numrique des images

Techniques de dbruitage d'images (quation de diffusion)

Transforme de Fourier applique au traitement d'images

Utilisation de la bibliothque fftw (transformation de Fourier) pour le traitement des images

Et galement le forum : Contribuez qui commence  contenir pas mal d'algorithmique pour le traitement des images

----------


## vincho

> Je rappelle dans ce cas qu'ils existent un certain nombre de cours sur le traitement des images sur developpez.com


Je viens de lire les cours  fait sur le traitement d'images et je vous les conseille vivement (trs grande rigueur dans les maths).

----------


## Danious

Pour moi, la situation est diffrente puisque j'ai profit de l'apparition de ce forum pour m'inscrire sur developpez!

algo tait srement trop gnral pour y inclure le traitement d'images qui mrite largement son propre forum.

Comme quoi la cration de ce forum n'attire pas que les anciens de dveloppez  :;):

----------


## Charlemagne

Perso je prfre comme c'tait avant, c'est--dire 1 seul forum algorithme sans sous-forum.

Je trouve que c'tait pas vraiment utile de crer des sous-forums, car c'est pas comme si il y avait 100 nouvelles discussions par jour.
Je prfrais avoir une vue d'ensemble de toutes les discussions mathmatiques d'un coup.

Depuis je passe moins souvent par ici (si si c'est vrai).
Pour ceux qui le faisait, je trouve que mettre ventuellement un thme entre crochets dans le titre tait amplement suffisant.

Voil pour ma petite opinion.

----------


## millie

> Je prfrais avoir une vue d'ensemble de toutes les discussions mathmatiques d'un coup.



Et bien comme ca il suffit d'aller voir dans le sous forum Math  ::koi::  Je ne vois pas trop le probleme en fait

----------


## Charlemagne

Je me suis mal exprim.
J'ai utilis le mot "maths", mais ici j'assimile "maths" et "algo" qui sont ici pour moi la mme chose. Je suis sr que t'avais compris. (Ca doit parfois pas tre vident de trouver la meilleur rubrique  laquelle doit appartenir une discussion) 

Je viens parfois glaner sur le forum algo, et quand une discussion m'intresse, je la lis, et plus rarement je participe.

Je prfre avoir une vue d'ensemble, puisque de toute faon c'est pas vraiment le forum algo qui est le plus dynamique. 
J'ai pas fait l'analyse, mais actuellement j'ai l'impression qu'il doit y avoir 1 ou 2 nouvelles discussions par jour  tout casser par rubrique.

----------


## souviron34

> Je prfre avoir une vue d'ensemble, puisque de toute faon c'est pas vraiment le forum algo qui est le plus dynamique. 
> J'ai pas fait l'analyse, mais actuellement j'ai l'impression qu'il doit y avoir 1 ou 2 nouvelles discussions par jour  tout casser par rubrique.


Simplement parce que l'algorithmique est le processus le plus long...

Une fois a rsolu, la programmation est rapide...


Et qu'en gnral, les questions d'algo sont des questions ardues... Qui ncessitent de la rflexion..

Qui (souvent) dpasse le cadre des visiteurs les plus nombreux ici (entre 13 et 24 ans d'aprs les sondages)..

C'est plus souvent un problme de professionnels, quoiqu'on voit quand mme passer des posts de dbutants..

----------


## Charlemagne

> Et qu'en gnral, les questions d'algo sont des questions ardues... Qui ncessitent de la rflexion..


C'est pour a que c'est mon forum prfr. Mme si les sujets ne sont pas toujours dans mon domaine.




> Qui (souvent) dpasse le cadre des visiteurs les plus nombreux ici (entre 13 et 24 ans d'aprs les sondages)..
> C'est plus souvent un problme de professionnels, quoiqu'on voit quand mme passer des posts de dbutants..


C'est clair qu'ici il vaut mieux en gnral avoir au moins un niveau math-sup/sp...

Cette discussion est faite pour donner son opinion sur la nouvelle formule, c'est fait: "C'tait mieux avant" comme dirait l'autre dans les Guignols.
Ceci dit le forum algorithme reste mon prfr...

----------


## O( N )

Rien d'autres a dire que super merci enfin ...  ::yaisse2::  

Plus srieusement :
Cela fait presque deux ans que je programme plus ou moins
sur un projet de logiciel de dessin (je sais, encore un).

Ce n'est pas tant le ct logiciel qui m'intrresse,
 mais celui des algorithmes sur le graphisme.

Je suis donc trs intress d'avoir un forum sur ce thme.

Merci  l'quipe  ::king::

----------


## vodiem

merci millie des liens, je n'ai pas rpondu avant, bien que je consulte rgulirement.
mais je reprendrais l'ide de charlemagne: les sujets traites ne sont pas fait pour les touristes.
je suis content de pas avoir scher les cours de math... mais j'arrive pas encore  lire les fonctions comme je lis les BD...
on trouve pas de vulgarisation ni de code, c'est dommage.

----------


## O( N )

> on trouve pas de vulgarisation ni de code, c'est dommage.


 :;):  

Je travaille dessus, c' est le but de mon projet.  ::aie::  
Faire de la vulgarisation autour de techniques informatiques mal connues
et trop souvent prsentes comme inabordable pour le commun des mortels.

Le premier sujet se pose sur le traitement numrique dans les images.

Il est ralis en C et propose de voir le code avec des exemples.
J'espre y ajouter d'autres explications plus mathmatique, avec des croquis, des schmas.

La page Internet est en ligne mais comme je ne la trouve pas  encore  mon gout , je ne la propose pas encore !

----------


## pseudocode

> Faire de la vulgarisation autour de techniques informatiques mal connues et trop souvent prsentes comme inabordable pour le commun des mortels.
> (...)
> Il est ralis en C et propose de voir le code avec des exemples. J'espre y ajouter d'autres explications plus mathmatique, avec des croquis, des schmas.


En "jouant" avec les algorithmes de traitement d'image, au bout d'un moment, tu finis par ne plus voir une "image" mais un "ensemble de pixels". 

Puis, aprs, tu vois une matrice (x,y) de valeurs entires.

Et puis aprs, tu te rends compte que cette matrice est une "discretisation" d'une image continue.

Et en fait, ca devient une discretisation d'une fonction f(x,y)=z continue.

Et puis la, c'est trop tard. Tu a plong du cot obscur des mathmatiques (integrale, drive, statistique, energie, tenseur, ...)  ::aie::

----------


## vodiem

excellente digression pseudocode qui rsume bien le problme.
je vais me remettre au math mais franchement je ne pense pas que j'ai besoin d'en savoir autant surtout que je pense qu'il est possible de dmistifier la partie math: qd on lit un algo c'est tellement plus simple.
O( N ), j'attends impatiemment de voir ton projet parceque j'ai l'impression finalement que c'est un forum assez elitiste de matheux ou je me trouve un peu le seul idiot avec mes connaissances en ce domaine...

enfin comme disent d'autre: je me soigne...  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> ...j'ai l'impression finalement que c'est un forum assez elitiste de matheux ...


l'litisme n'a rien  voir l-dedans  :8O:  

C'est juste le boulot.....

Pour la plupart de ceux que tu appelles "les matheux", il se trouve que c'est leur travail..... Et en tant que professionnels, le traitement d'images est _bas_ sur les maths.... 

Et il est donc naturel que quand on discute d'algorithmie spcifique au traitement d'images, on se retrouve  jongler avec des notions mathmatiques quelquefois complexes (_les papiers et pointeurs fournis dans les discussions de ce forum prouvent bien que ces ont des groupes de recherche en maths qui produisent les nouveaux algorithmes ..._).

Donc rien que du professionalisme, c'est tout...


Comme c'est un des domaines les plus utiliss  l'heure actuelle ( _reconnaissance visuelle, robots, imagerie satellite, mdicale, jeux, etc_..), et que la combinaison (cerveau humain+yeux ) est extrmement puissante, il est parfois extrmement difficle de faire informatiquement ce que nous arrivons  faire.. oserai-je dire en un clin d'oeil.....

Et comme de plus la demande industrielle est de faire du quasi temps-rel, une analyse "bte", je dirais, est la plupart du temps hors de question... D'o des mathmatiques souvent pointues...

 ::):

----------


## vodiem

souviron34, je suis d'accord  accorder une place importante au mathmatique dans le traitement de l'image puisceque c'est un fait: tous parlent de math lorsqu'il parle de traitement et mon ignorance m'oblige  prcher le silence.
mais, je viens de digrer l'intro au traitement numrique d'image de millie et bien que je lui sois reconnaissant de me combler des lacunes l'explication reste trs mathmatique.
je suis pas un professionnel, juste un curieux qui cherche  comprendre et personnellement  partir du moment o je sais calculer un filtre, les valeurs dans la matrice me parle plus que la fonction mathmatique originelle.
je parle d'litisme parceque le language c'est les math qui ne sont que des outils conceptuels qui traduisent un besoin et s'il est conceptuellement facile de se comprendre par les math il faut quand mme avoir des aquis. il ne reste pas moins que nous sommes des hommes donc mathmatiser c'est bien mais humaniser c'est mieux.
parler de gradient c'est plus litiste que de parler de variation de couleur entre deux points.

----------


## millie

> mais, je viens de digrer l'intro au traitement numrique d'image de millie .


J'espre que ce ne fut pas trop indigeste  ::mouarf::

----------


## vodiem

je le consomme sans modration! meme si la rigeur mathmatique me reste un peu sur l'estomac.
visiblement il fallait que je change de rgime alimentaire pour arriver  mes fins alors je force un peu tous les jours, ca finira bien par rentrer tout seul.  ::): 
c'est plus facile de critiquer que d'expliquer d'autant plus que la critique est facile quand on est ignorant alors avant de raconter n'importe quoi je potasse aussi des cours de math  ct donc c'est pas pour demain que je te ferais des commentaires...  ::): 
enfin, merci qd mme: j'y ai trouv ce qui me manquait pour comprendre les filtres et les mettrent en application. mais, je sais pas pourquoi je reste encore rticant  cette approche.
sinon n'hsite pas  rajouter d'autres articles, je suis boulimique.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

pour moi il n'y a pas d'litisme, mais juste de la motivation et du travail.  Il est  prfrable de comprendre ce que l'on fait.
Hors, les maths sont la base de l'informatique, de la physique, ... des sciences dures en gnral.
Et pour moi qui fait de l'imagerie, tout est fond sur les maths.
Donc quand on aime ce que l'on fait, on regarde pas et on apprend tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour parvenir o on le souhaite.

Bonne continuation  toutes et  tous...

----------


## mspeach

l'ide de sparer le forum du traitement d'image; a mon avis; est une trs bonne ide. personnellemnt quand j'ecris une question dans ce forum je sais qu'on me comprendra surement ,car ils sont dans le meme doamine que moi surtout pour la thorie.
Merci ::D:

----------


## velkouby

Bonjour,

j'ai toujours du mal lors de mes recherches d'emplois  cibler les entreprises ayant des besoins en traitement d'image. Dans le domaine de l'imagerie mdicale, il y a  plein de "start up" pas forcment facile  reprer en plus des quelques grands acteurs du secteur.

Peut-etre pourrai-t-on mutualiser nos connaissances afin de se constituer une base d'entreprises faisant du traitement d'image en France.

----------


## aminems

Je trouve que le forum commence  fournir une vraie base de connaissance dans le mtier et que de plus en plus de gens se retournent vers dvp pour poser des questions sur le domaine de l'imagerie.
C'est une trs bonne chose de voir que le forum s'enrichie de jours en jours et que des fois  partir de problmes rencontrs par d'autres personnes on peut rsoudre les notre.

Bonne continuation!

----------

